# Growth on Pleco Fins.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a BNP that has developed a growth on her fins. Does anyone know what it is? How should I treat it?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Can I put her in a hospital tank with salt.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

TomC said:


> Can I put her in a hospital tank with salt.


I would start there and see if you or someone on BCA can identify the cause/treatment. Gotta say it looks nasty. Maybe google yellow fish growths?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.fish-disease.net/diseases/lymphocystis.php


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> Lymphocystis


I would guess that is it. they way it is described is to the T. Good luck, hope you can fix-em.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hope this fish gets better. It looks pretty bad. How long has it been like that.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Lymphocystis


 Thanks. That seems to be it. On googling lymphocytis, I found that the site you give has the most serious rating.

This one is more typical: Lymphocystis


----------

